
How to avoid submit button URL parameters - bradleyjoyce
http://squeejee.com/blog/2009/11/02/how-to-avoid-submit-button-url-parameters/
======
mixmax
Isn't this rather elementary?

------
Jim_Neath
The commit parameter is a pain in the backside when it comes to rails but I
would have thought most people would know how to fix this anyway. It's a
simple HTML issue, not really a Rails issue.

~~~
wgj
He's not saying it's a Rails issue, he's saying he learned the technique via a
Rails-specific talk.

